# Best headset for DH?



## Jrawk (Jun 3, 2007)

Any thoughts for good DH headsets? 1 1/8th". I was thinking Syncros FR2 or RF Diabolous but would appreciate any recommendations. Cheers!


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

FSA Pig DH pro

/thread over


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

How often have catastrophic failures of headsets been reported? 

Run whatever you like, except the crank brothers.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

dascro said:


> How often have catastrophic failures of headsets been reported?
> 
> Run whatever you like, except the crank brothers.


actually i like that answer better.

//now thread over


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Durability id the real key to a good DH headset, as with most things. But if you buy cheap, it'll likely crap out soonish, but then getting another is cheap. OR get a decent one and hopefully it'll last longer. My CK has been going 9 months, with no maintenance and its flawless still! Same price as Hope 'cos i got it from the U.S.!


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

brillantesdv said:


> FSA Pig DH pro
> 
> /thread over


By far the best bang for you buck.:thumbsup:

Chris King are great, but $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :yikes:


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Durability id the real key to a good DH headset, as with most things. But if you buy cheap, it'll likely crap out soonish, but then getting another is cheap. OR get a decent one and hopefully it'll last longer. My CK has been going 9 months, with no maintenance and its flawless still! Same price as Hope 'cos i got it from the U.S.!


Not being a jerk but again I have to ask the same question. Where can we see that DH use is particularly hard on headsets? I don't mean the logic of thinking the hits are bigger thus the headsets can handle it. I mean real obvious data. An example is Marz 2008 failures. Evidence of that is everywhere online and spread by word of mouth. If headsets failing from DH use was an issue, it would be well known as well

So as it stands now there are no reported issues that seem to directly correspond DH use to headset failure.

I find it interesting that there is so much discussion on headsets. I've used all types, left outside in humidity, rain snow salt etc. and have never had a problem. I install them properly, grease them periodically and thats it.

My DH bike is over a year old, often stored outside and is using a cheap aheadset with no problems. I live in the humid, northeast


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Im hard on my headset! Been hiting a jump thats pulling up on the thomson x4 and pulling the star nut up 1/16th of an inch. I have to retighten it after this particular jump.
I know that cant be good on the bearings not too mention I ve hit this jump with that much play till it finally threw the wheel over and body checked me to the deck HARD!
So sometimes they see an great amount of stress and impact!


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> Im hard on my headset! Been hiting a jump thats pulling up on the thomson x4 and pulling the star nut up 1/16th of an inch. I have to retighten it after this particular jump.
> I know that cant be good on the bearings not too mention I ve hit this jump with that much play till it finally threw the wheel over and body checked me to the deck HARD!
> So sometimes they see an great amount of stress and impact!


They do see a large amount of impacts. What I'm saying is that they all can handle it well.

If what you are saying is true, then the fork is actually pulling away from the frame??!??! An impact would force the fork into the headset. Something is seriously wrong. Also, I'd suggest making sure the stem is tightened enough. The star nut and top cap are only for adjusting. In all honesty you could adjust your headset and stem, then remove them and ride. Something about your setup is seriously not working well and I'd advise you to remedy it before you get hurt.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Cracked headsets do happen, and bearing durability is an issue. Weight is also important. 

I go with anything FSA, or anything else with a compression ring. Good bearings are a plus, and I'm a fan of sealed cart bearings in my headsets.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Yeah I called chris from the park and we discussed it.


----------



## LowLow (Sep 18, 2007)

As you can prolly guess by the name, the Pig is pretty heavy as headsets go, if you care about that. Cheap and durable though.


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

*pay attention to stack height*

I love the FSA pig dh and have had mine for over 4 years with no signs of wear what so ever on three different bikes. However, my issue lie that the lower bearings is so monstruosly big that it rakes my bike too much, giving me almost half an inch of unwanted lift and 2 additional degrees of slack up front.

Over time I've compensated with lower-rise-bars, low rise stems, flat crowns push all the way down and its been ok. Nonetheless, my new trails have lots of tight turns and it has become increasingly noticeable.

Solution: low stack height.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Cue the Turner homers coming in and saying "King".


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

hozzerr1 said:


> I love the FSA pig dh and have had mine for over 4 years with no signs of wear what so ever on three different bikes. However, my issue lie that the lower bearings is so monstruosly big that it rakes my bike too much, giving me almost half an inch of unwanted lift and 2 additional degrees of slack up front.
> 
> Over time I've compensated with lower-rise-bars, low rise stems, flat crowns push all the way down and its been ok. Nonetheless, my new trails have lots of tight turns and it has become increasingly noticeable.
> 
> Solution: low stack height.


According to their websites, lower stack height:

Chris King: 13.7mm
FSA Pig DH: 16.0mm
CB Opium: 10.0mm

Someone can correct me, but I thought rule of thumb is 10mm rise = 1 degree head angle Unless you are using flush headset with 1.5" headtube or CB's (which doesn't have a good reputation), you shouldn't be seeing much (some) difference, no?


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

dascro said:


> Not being a jerk but again I have to ask the same question. Where can we see that DH use is particularly hard on headsets? I don't mean the logic of thinking the hits are bigger thus the headsets can handle it. I mean real obvious data. An example is Marz 2008 failures. Evidence of that is everywhere online and spread by word of mouth. If headsets failing from DH use was an issue, it would be well known as well
> 
> So as it stands now there are no reported issues that seem to directly correspond DH use to headset failure.
> 
> ...


Anything that wears out a headset in normal riding will be exacerbated through DH riding, in terms of bearing wear etc. I'm pretty sure most decent Headsets do very similar jobs, but i have had a few headsets that were a pile of crap. I had a WTB that came on my Orange and it was in bits after 4 months, an FSA that wore out quickly too.

I'm not a mechanic so i'm not sure of the exact issue, but when the LBS pulled them apart when they started to bind etc,and showed me, they looked like **** and had bearings come out of the races etc.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

....hope!

as already said...personal preference


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

brillantesdv said:


> FSA Pig DH pro
> 
> /thread over


yep they are a beast.....
I tried their upgraded FSA Orbitz....way smoother and the bearings stay in both the top and bottom cups (easier instalation)


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Cue the Turner homers coming in and saying "King".


No problems yet after one season of racing and shuttling. I went from a Chris King to a CaneCreek 110.

And I ride a Transition. :thumbsup:


----------



## remember1453 (Aug 20, 2007)

Pig DH is the way to go. I have one on all three of my bikes. One of them has been on three frames over 5 years and still smooth as day one.

When I get the $$$$ I'll go King but the Pigs are so damn tough I can't see that happening any time soon.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

brillantesdv said:


> FSA Pig DH pro
> 
> /thread over


Cane creek tank, so beefy, reasonably priced too.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

i personally run fsa pig dh...because of the price and durability, and i usually try to sell people on that headset. funny story...at interbike, i saw chris canfield at the crit...and i was on my transition double, after talking for a sec, he says...nice fsa pig dh! that's the way to go. he seems way down with them and he's one of the smartest guys in the industry


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

FSA Pig DH pro


----------

